# Looking for great Mountain Bike destinations for your next vacation?



## JulieS (May 8, 2019)

[HR][/HR]Looking for your next mountain bike vacation destination? We've been traveling America for 2 years and have evaluated our favorite 13 mountain towns across the country for mountain biking. Check out our blog article here - it includes great towns where you can ride in every season, the closest major airport, and where you can CAMP FOR FREE! All of these destinations have incredible free camping options to reduce the cost of your trip (and increase your outdoor activities!)

Shoot back any questions, I've personally been to all of these destinations and would love to help you plan!

Best,
Julie Singh


----------



## NottheDon (Jan 21, 2004)

Great list and well written blog!


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

Nice! Thanks.


----------



## JulieS (May 8, 2019)

I'm so glad you enjoyed it! Let us know if you have any questions, or would like any other information that you weren't able to find.

Cheers,
Julie


----------



## JulieS (May 8, 2019)

Fantastic, thank you! I'm so glad you enjoyed it! Let us know if you have any questions, or would like any other information that you weren't able to find.

Cheers,
Julie


----------



## ddoh (Jan 11, 2017)

You missed out on Bentonville, Copper Harbor and especially Asheville.


----------



## JulieS (May 8, 2019)

Thank you for the feedback - we will review those and hopefully get out to visit them soon as well!


----------



## jtc1 (Apr 13, 2004)

ddoh said:


> You missed out on Bentonville, Copper Harbor and especially Asheville.


These are major misses - hopefully a work in progress and these will be added soon.


----------



## ddoh (Jan 11, 2017)

I just returned from Asheville. We rode Tsalli, Dupont and Pisgah. Such great riding!


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

JulieS said:


> [HR][/HR]Looking for your next mountain bike vacation destination?
> ...
> Best,
> Julie Singh


Julie, your blog is awesome -- well organized, informative and helpful -- thanks!

Being an Oregonian, logically I looked to see if you'd been to our neck and yup, sure enough you had -- you came to Bend just like every other mountain biker who decides to vacation here in Oregon.

Bend is a nifty town. I lived there while going to grade school, it was about 1 zillionth as big as it is now. In fact there was only one restaurant in town then, the Pine Tavern which is still there but has been eclipsed by about a thousand better destinations. The town (city) of Bend is indeed WAY cool! In fact, the hipness and scene is the primary reason to visit Bend, OR.

Not the mountain biking.

Oh there's good mountain biking near Bend, don't get me wrong. But FWIW whenever many Bend residents get tired of riding through sparsely spaced pines in the big ring, they head to Oakridge.

I'm not suggesting that anyone skip visiting Bend. It's a way cool town in a beautiful setting and a couple of my fav rides are on that side of the Cascade Range. I'm just suggesting that if you're lucky enough to revisit Oregon, don't miss Oakridge. The town itself won't take your breath away like Bend will, but the trails surrounding Oakridge will leave you wondering if the remainder of your life could possibly be adequate to extract all the fun to be had riding there.

Plus there's way more free camping. Take it from a local dirtbag.

Once again I love your blog, what you're doing and what you've done. I've got your blog bookmarked for bucket list suggestions. You know, in case I ever wanna ride anywhere else. 

Seriously, thanks again.
=sParty

Not an Oakridge resident but lucky enough to live within striking distance


----------



## JulieS (May 8, 2019)

Sparticus said:


> Julie, your blog is awesome -- well organized, informative and helpful -- thanks!
> 
> Being an Oregonian, logically I looked to see if you'd been to our neck and yup, sure enough you had -- you came to Bend just like every other mountain biker who decides to vacation here in Oregon.
> 
> ...


We absolutely agree! I can't even imagine Bend as a town with only 1 restaurant - WOW! It really has blown up. Oakridge is on our list to ride in the Pac NW this coming spring/summer, we've heard amazing things about it! We were in that area a couple years ago but many of the trails were closed because of a very recent fire. Thanks so much for the suggestion, and the kind words about our site. Have you done the McKenzie River trail? We've also heard good things about that!

p.s. we feature bike rental shops in over 30 destinations on TripOutside, so check us out when you are traveling - and feel free to send us recommendations of shops we are missing (we are growing fast!)

Best,
Julie


----------



## JulieS (May 8, 2019)

ddoh said:


> I just returned from Asheville. We rode Tsalli, Dupont and Pisgah. Such great riding!


We will get these added ASAP - we have ridden Tsali and Dupont - just need to get to Pisgah one of these days too! Hope you had an awesome trip!


----------



## JulieS (May 8, 2019)

jtc1 said:


> These are major misses - hopefully a work in progress and these will be added soon.


We will work on adding them to TripOutside to round out the list! thank you for the suggestion!!

Best,
Julie


----------



## JulieS (May 8, 2019)

jtc1 said:


> These are major misses - hopefully a work in progress and these will be added soon.


Also - if you have any favorite trails in these areas or camping nearby, please let us know - we would love to include your recommendations!


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

JulieS said:


> We absolutely agree! I can't even imagine Bend as a town with only 1 restaurant - WOW! It really has blown up. Oakridge is on our list to ride in the Pac NW this coming spring/summer, we've heard amazing things about it! We were in that area a couple years ago but many of the trails were closed because of a very recent fire. Thanks so much for the suggestion, and the kind words about our site. Have you done the McKenzie River trail? We've also heard good things about that!
> 
> p.s. we feature bike rental shops in over 30 destinations on TripOutside, so check us out when you are traveling - and feel free to send us recommendations of shops we are missing (we are growing fast!)
> 
> ...


Yes, ridden MRT (McKenzie River Trail) many times. The river and forest are stunning and there are some challenging techy lava sections along the east shore of Clear Lake and below there in the waterfall zone. Def a must do ride for Oregon MTB vacationers. This trail is VERY popular with hikers, particularly the section between Traiilbridge Reservoir and Tamolich Falls aka Blue Pool. Ideally ride it mid-week during summer months when it's busiest.

In the same area are King-Castle and Olallie-O'Leary trails. O/O is an IMBA Epic and quite a challenging climb if you choose to ride up Olallie Trail but worth the effort. Or Horse Creek Lodge in the town of McKenzie Bridge offers shuttles for those who prefer.

King-Castle is a an up & down from the river (along King Rd) to the top of Castle Rock and back. About the descent: I've never been on another trail that feels more like a roller coaster. K/C simply defines "flow." Views of the Three Sisters Mtns from the top of Castle Rock are breathtaking.

Have fun! Hope to see you out there.
=sParty


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

MRT is **highly** over-rated. It is very popular because practically anybody can ride it once you get past the upper lava sections (which are by far the best part of the trail). The lower half of the MRT is 10+ miles of repetitiveness that makes Bend look like world class DH trails. 

I highly agree with Ollalie/O'Leary but in my opinion, the North Umpqua Trail and specifically the Dread & Terror section is the best trail in Oregon.


----------



## JulieS (May 8, 2019)

Good to know, thank you so much for the tips!!


----------



## choppages (May 27, 2014)

Good list. Thank you for sharing. I miss the outside world. When the pandemic is over, I'll make sure to look for some great destinations too. Meanwhile, I'll keep myself active here by doing some home workout. Stay safe and healthy!


----------



## JulieS (May 8, 2019)

I'm glad you enjoyed it! Yes, we are REALLY missing the outdoors too, and resulting to home workouts as well. We are all in it together at least.  Can't wait to get back out there and ride!! Be safe!


----------



## ddoh (Jan 11, 2017)

I just reread your stuff. Looks really great. Nice additions since last time I checked. If you get a chance in your travels, check out St. George UT. Its right around the corner from Virgin/Hurricane and with even more trails.


----------



## JulieS (May 8, 2019)

Awesome, I'm so glad it was helpful. We had fun adding the new destinations. We hope to be in the St. George area later this month, so will definitely try to check out the trails!! Thanks again and happy riding!


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

JulieS said:


> Awesome, I'm so glad it was helpful. We had fun adding the new destinations. We hope to be in the St. George area later this month, so will definitely try to check out the trails!! Thanks again and happy riding!


The SW Utah area is our "go to" long weekend trip destination but in reality has weeks worth of riding when you factor in Cedar City and all the Brian Head area stuff...and the Rainbow Rim of the Grand Canyon if you're not in a rush. We're headed back out there next weekend ourselves.


----------



## itsky (Jul 26, 2011)

Nice site! Enjoy it!


----------

